# الفرن الكهربائي المنزلي ---- ارجو من الجميع الدخول



## محمدالقبالي (30 يناير 2009)

:19::19: اعزائي الاعضاء خطرت لي فكره عمل فرن كهربائي منزلي يعمل بالكهرباء فقط ولكن من غير استهلاك كبير في الطاقه يعني يكون موفر للكهرباء فياريت نتساعد جميعا لانجاز هذا المشروع مع العلم اني الى هذه اللحظه لااملك اي فكره عن كيفيه البدايه اعني من اين نبدأ :19::19:​


----------



## محمدالقبالي (31 يناير 2009)

اين الردود


----------

